# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Brisbane Plasterer, windows and Sparkie

## Eznsel

Hi Guys. We are involuntary, newbie renovators and found out after we moved in that our whole block is selling to developers. If it goes through we will still be here for about  a year so each decision is tempered by that. Our house is  a 1948 Post war in good but original condition. Horsehair plaster walls and ceilings with ornate cornices.  
We've had some trouble with mould and even though we spent $3k getting it treated by professionals my daughter and I are still suffering. I ended up moving her to another room and she improved so we set about finding the source. After pulling off the lead paint to reveal wallpaper, we found mould on the third wall in the glue of the wallpaper and in the plaster. I've had too many health issues due to mould so I'm not stuffing around and have started ripping the walls out. I was going to try to keep the ornate cornice by leaving a bit of the wall and joining the plaster but as I got up to the roof I saw there was mould in the roof plaster so now that has to go too. Hubby and I were going to try our hand at replastering the walls but draw the line at the ceiling.  
So long story short - I'm looking for a plasterer in south east Brisbane to quote on the ceiling. The room is a 3m cube.  
While the walls are off I wanted to get a quote from a sparkie to change the long fluro light and put in some more power points and cost how much it would be to update the aluminium sliding windows with security screens.  
Any help with costings or recommended tradies would be great. TIA!

----------

